# Caribbean Vacations Forums > General Discussion >  >  Hawaii..

## PIRATE40

Never been......would go if I could find a secluded home on the water...kinda remote like Villa L'Enclos or La Baleine...any suggestions?

----------


## LindaP

Never been either....but my brother, who lives in Az; has been several times, and has rented private villas on the island of Kauai.

----------


## MIke R

once was enough...for a wedding....ocean water was freezing cold..everything was uber expensive...

we ended up leaving earlier than our original intended stay and going skiing at Tahoe

I did like hiking up Kilauea though...and the Big Island was cool too


you can have the rest

----------


## andynap

We stayed at the Mauna Lani on the big island and loved everything about it.

----------


## JEK

I've been a number of times, but never for a villa stay. WIMCO rents there, so you can check them out. Love Kauai the best.  http://www.kauai-hawaii.com/

----------


## NHDiane

Never rented a villa but stayed in a condo on Kawaii for a week, then onto the big island and Turtle Bay.  Loved it...spent two nights right on the beach in Honolulu - breathtaking views but way too crowded for us.  Everything is/was very expensive but so is SBH in many respects.  It's been many years since we were there - it takes so long to get there from the East Coast that we probably won't get back there.

----------


## BBT

Went last year just before SBH. Crowded, Expensive, and nothing like SBH.  Once was more than enough.

----------


## infi

Been a few times - so many other better options without the crowds of American tourists. If you think the cruise ship crowd is bad....

There are nice spots and some great villas but hard to miss the hordes of tourists

Here's a short story I published about Waikiki
http://www.synergise.com/tales/tale1...ica-hawaii.php

Done Maui too and that's no better IMHO

----------


## tim

Cloggerphobic? :)  Nice piece.

----------

